# Penny Hardaway traded to Atlanta?



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

found this on HoopsWorld.com:

"One of the rumors going around is that the Hawks could be interested in Hardaway. However, the Hawks do not have much to offer beyond the future salary cap space that Phoenix desires. The Hawks could ship Alan Henderson and Chris Crawford. Crawford basically comes with a coupon and Henderson would most likely leave after this season, thus freeing up substantial salary cap space. Bottom line, this is going to be an interesting summer."

Here is a deal tdhat works under the salary cap:

Hawks get:
Penny Hardaway

Suns get:
Henderson
Chris Crawford
Emanuel Davis


I believe this would be a good deal for both teams.

-It has been rumored that DerMarr Johnson has added an extra 15 pounds to his frame and might be ready to handle the SF spot fulltime. This would allow the Hawks to make a move a versatile 2G like Hardaway. Penny would be the perfect player to go alongside Jason Terry in the backcourt. Penny can handle the ball and run the offense so Terry can focus more on scoring.

-Phoenix already has their 2G of the future in Joe Johnson. They are looking for players with shorter contracts in return for Hardaway. They get that. Hardaway has 4 years left on his contract. Henderson and Crawford both have 3 years left and E-Davis has an expiring contract. Look for Tom Gugliotta or Bo Outlaw to be dealt if this deal goes down.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

If that's the case, I think the Hawks will make it to the playoffs next year.


----------



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I would like Penny for Ratliff.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I wouldn't want Ratliff because he is another over paid player who gets injured a lot.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I like the trade. Any trade we do where we get rid of penny and get salary cap room is a good trade to me.


----------



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Pennys salary is 3million per year more than Ratliff and his contract is 1 year longer. We lose pay role and get a quality big man who is an amazing shot blocker when he's healthy.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

But when is the last time Ratliff has been healthy? Everytime the Suns play atlanta its "the hawks miss Ratliff." When he is healthy, yes is he is awesome, but when is he healthy?


----------



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

When is the last time Penny has been healthy?


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

That's actually an interesting trade that I think really helps both teams.

The Suns get his contract off the books, as well as having him off of the team... so he won't have to cry when Johnson and Jacobsen take away a lot of his minutes.

Meanwhile, Atlanta gets a guy that when healthy, is very talented, and is a great guy to play alongside Terry... if the injury-gods are kind to Atlanta, and Ratliff and Penny are healthy all season (very unlikely, I know), Atlanta can be a very good team.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Penny is healthier more than ratliff.


----------



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Ratliff hasn't been healthy since 2 years ago. Same with Penny.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Penny will get healthy though:yes:


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

No way Atlanta would give up Ratliff for Penny. I talk to Hawk fans alot. they don't want to give up ant of their core 4 unless they bring in a superstar in the process.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*How Bout...*

Penny Hardaway for Latrell Sprewell.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

No. He creates bad chemistry. I'd say JRich for Penny and a future first


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Golden State would not give up JRich for a chance at Lebron James. I think you need to swallow your own poison with Penny.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Golden State would not give up JRich for a chance at Lebron James. I think you need to swallow your own poison with Penny.


I see what your saying, but hey it would be nice!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah then you could trade Googs for Pau Gasol and an unprotected future first.:laugh:


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey why not!? :laugh: :laugh:


----------

